# Bất ngờ trước lợi ích của thói quen đọc sách cho bé trước khi ngủ



## Dungtran (24/2/20)

*Sách không chỉ giúp trẻ phát triển nhiều kĩ năng, mà còn trang bị cho trẻ nhiều kĩ năng và phát triển tâm hồn. Hơn nữa, việc đọc sách còn là mấu nối, là sự gắn kết, gần gũi giữa bố mẹ và con cái hơn.*

“Hãy đọc sách cho con trước khi ngủ” đó là lời khuyên của rất nhiều các chuyên gia tâm lý. Nhiều nghiên cứu đã chỉ ra rằng, những bé được nghe nhiều, trò chuyện nhiều có khả năng tiếp thu câu chữ cách nhanh chóng hơn. Trước khi cất tiếng nói, bé thường cần khoảng thời gian tiếp thu thông tin về ngôn ngữ và sách là lựa chọn tuyệt vời, vì trong sách chứa nhiều ngôn ngữ phong phú, giúp trẻ phát huy trí tưởng tượng của mình.

Thêm nữa, việc đọc sách không chỉ như thế mà còn là mấu nối giữa bố mẹ và còn cái gần gũi hơn.





​
*Hình thành thói quen đọc sách cho trẻ*
Sách là nguồn kiến thức vô tận, vì vậy, việc đọc sách mang lại rất nhiều lợi ích
Chính vì thế, việc đọc sách cho bé mỗi ngày sẽ dần hình thành thói quen đọc sách cho bé, bé sẽ cảm thấy yêu thích và gắn bó với sách hơn.

*Nuôi trí tưởng tượng và óc sáng tạo cho bé*
Bằng những câu chuyện, bé sẽ được bước vào một thế giới mới mẻ với mọi cảm xúc, mọi cảm xúc ấy chắc chắn là bước tiến giúp trí tượng được mở rộng.

*Giúp mở rộng ngôn ngữ, giúp bé giao tiếp tốt hơn*
Kỹ năng giao tiếp được hình thành qua lời nói, ngữ điệu và cử chỉ. Với sách sẽ có những ngôn từ chau chuốt, ngôn ngữ mở rộng, những lối dẫn chuyện được diễn đạt xúc tích, logic và lôi cuốn người đọc. Vì vậy, việc nghe, đọc thường xuyên sẽ giúp bé ít nhiều tích lũy được những kỹ năng giao tiếp nhờ tư duy và ngôn từ phong phú.

*Rèn luyện tính tập trung – Trí nhớ*
Bạn có thể thử tính tập trung và trí nhớ của trẻ bằng việc, gợi ý bé kể về câu chuyện hôm trước với trí nhớ và sự hiểu biết của bé, việc lặp đi lặp lại sẽ giúp bé rèn luyện trí nhớ rất tốt, việc hỏi đáp cũng yêu cầu có thể giúp bé tập trung hơn trong những mẩu chuyện tiếp theo.

Thêm vào đó, việc kể chuyện còn đòi hỏi bé phải thực sự ghi nhớ các nhân vật, thông tin, các tình tiết trong mỗi câu chuyện, vì vậy lâu dần bộ não sẽ được luyện tập ghi nhớ tốt hơn theo thời gian.

*Việc học tập trở nên dễ dàng hơn*
Thông thường, trẻ khi đi học thường có xu hướng bắt chước, học vẹt, chứ ít khi nào hiểu rõ vấn đề. Ngoài ra, việc đọc sách còn giúp trẻ phát triển tư duy và khả năng ngôn ngữ. Nhờ đó, khi bước vào tuổi đi học, bé thường có khả năng tiếp thu nhanh, hiểu vấn đề và ghi nhớ tốt hơn.

*Xử lý tình huống linh hoạt hơn*
Với mọi tình huống trong truyện hàng ngày, sẽ là những bài học, là những trải nghiệm thú vị, những tình huống, hoạt đông trong truyện khác nhau, cách lý khác nhau, vô hình chung sẽ giúp bé hình dung và xử lý tốt hơn trong cuộc sống.

*Gắn kết tình cảm giữa cha mẹ với con cái*
Việc xoay quanh cơm, áo, gạo, tiền khiến cha mẹ ít có thời gian với con cái hơn. Chính vì điều đó, việc đọc sách cho bé mỗi đêm sẽ là cách tốt nhất để cha mẹ tương tác, trò chuyện  với trẻ nhỏ.

*Những lưu ý khi đọc sách cùng trẻ*
Sách có những nội dung phù hợp với từng độ tuổi. Ở độ tuổi nào cũng có những tâm lý và hiểu biết nhất định. Vì thế đừng o ép với những kiến thức vượt trội. Với những bé nhỏ chỉ nên chọn nội dung dễ hiểu hay những sách có nhiều hình ảnh để bé có thể tưởng tượng tốt, và tư duy dễ hơn. Bé hơn lớn có thể sử dụng nhiều loại sách có những từ ngũ khó hơn, cho bé khám phá và đỡ bị chàm chán bởi những từ quá quen thuộc.

Đừng ép bé nghe đến hết câu chuyện. Bạn nên ngắt truyện ra từng phần để có thể tương tác với bé nhiều hơn, bằng những câu hỏi hay những ý kiến của bé về từng phần, để bé dễ tiếp thu và tăng tư duy hơn.

Sự tập trung ban đầu của bé là rất thấp, vì thế, bé sẽ chẳng ngoan ngoãn nằm 1 chỗ để lắng nghe, vì thế, bạn cần có thời gian và đừng nản trí vì sự tinh nghịch ban đầu của trẻ nhé!

*TATANA*​


----------



## nguyễn văn tâm (28/2/20)

đúng thật. mình thấy sách luôn luôn là tốt cho mọi người, đặc biệt là các em nhỏ

Dịch vụ tổ chức sinh nhật với chú hề bong bóng chú hề hoạt náo thuê ảo thuật gia


----------



## nvdat91hd (5/4/20)

Nguyên nhân khiến trẻ 3 tuổi ngủ hay giật mình khóc đêm


----------



## bichthuy2251987 (3/5/20)

Chọn sách phù hợp với độ tuổi của con là quan trọng nhất đấy ạ


----------



## Ngọc Ngà 118 (23/5/20)

Thông tin rất hay, cảm ơn mẹ đã đã chia sẻ tin hữu ích. Em cũng làm mẹ nên cũng muốn chia sẻ một chút bí quyết trong quá trình dạy con nhỏ. Chả là thỉnh thoảng con em phải ở nhà 1 mình vì bố mẹ đi làm, nên hay được mẹ cho dùng máy tính để học và chơi 1 lúc. Thế nhưng em đã cài ngay một phần mềm chặn web đen dành cho trẻ em. 

Phần mềm này tự động chặn web đen, game online với mấy mạng xã hội để tránh cho con vào những web xấu. Hơn thế nữa, phần mềm còn chặn theo giờ, lại lưu lại lịch sử truy cập của con cho mẹ kiểm tra. Nói chung là tiện cực kỳ. 

Tên phần mềm là VAPU. Các mẹ cứ search Google phần mềm VAPU là ra link tải bản dùng thử miễn phí ạ. 

Nói chung đây là chia sẻ cực kỳ hữu ích cho các bố mẹ.


----------



## cachsongkhoe (5/7/20)

các mẹ có thể tham khảo chọn những cuốn sách nuôi dạy con hay nhất: Top 20+ Cuốn sách nuôi dạy con hay nhất theo từng độ tuổi


----------

